# 2009 Duramax Specs



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey,
I'm looking at buying a 2009 Silverado 2500HD (great deals on now) with a Duramax Diesel engine. I was wondering if anyone knows of a website with a torque vs. rpm curve and some reasonably well presented and reliable fuel milage data. I've been searching the internet and what I found is either for significantly older trucks or has questionable accuracy.

I'm already tired of the 5-6 mpg I get with my V-10 F350! I'm pretty sure that a big part of the poor milage I've been getting is that the peak torque needed to pull a heavier trailer is only found at ~3000 rpm, and maintaining 3000 rpm with the F350 is almost equivalent to drilling a 1/4" hole in the bottom of my gas tank.

I thought before I buy the Duramax I'd check into this a bit.

Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Try dieselplace.com

Believe it is the same as my 08, which is 365hp and 660lb ft of torque at right about 1600rpms. As for fuel mileage, Ha well you will get a whole bunch of info all over the board. So just know that it will be better than your V10.

Mine is fairly modified, with the performance stuff and a lift, bigger tires, etc., but I am getting 12mpg on average towing our 5er, 15-16mpg avg around town and typically 19mpg highway, although I saw 21mpg once with perfect conditions.

My .02, no let the many varied opinions begin.

Jim

Oh and if you are not set on the 09, I would go back a few years and by something pre-emissions (diesel particulate filter).


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Try dieselplace.com
> 
> Believe it is the same as my 08, which is 365hp and 660lb ft of torque at right about 1600rpms. As for fuel mileage, Ha well you will get a whole bunch of info all over the board. So just know that it will be better than your V10.
> 
> ...


agree with dieselplace.com

I have a STOCK - 2008 - 2500HD .... at 65 - speed control - from San Antonio to Dallas - non-stop -- i get right at 20 mpg... in the city about 15 ... towing 5th wheel 11000 pounds -- 11.3 mpg

But I will tell you though that the truck is a beast -- you can feel the power .. especially when you put the pedal down ... and I have towed a litle over 17K with it and it still acted like it had plenty of towing left...

Do agree that this stupid filter (which is suppose to help the world be Greener by dumping a gallon of diesel every 300 miles onto a filter to burn off the soot - not sure how wasting diesel make the earth Greener) is a mpg waster ...


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's another site for you







My link I found their information to be spot on when shopping for my GMC.----good luck


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

rames90 said:


> Hey,
> I'm looking at buying a 2009 Silverado 2500HD (great deals on now) with a Duramax Diesel engine. I was wondering if anyone knows of a website with a torque vs. rpm curve and some reasonably well presented and reliable fuel milage data. I've been searching the internet and what I found is either for significantly older trucks or has questionable accuracy.
> 
> I'm already tired of the 5-6 mpg I get with my V-10 F350! I'm pretty sure that a big part of the poor milage I've been getting is that the peak torque needed to pull a heavier trailer is only found at ~3000 rpm, and maintaining 3000 rpm with the F350 is almost equivalent to drilling a 1/4" hole in the bottom of my gas tank.
> ...


I get well over 9mpg towing our 23RS (same trailer as yours) with our 2008 V10. I do not know why you end up towing at 3k rpm. I tow at 64-65mph with the motor turning 2000rpm. If you want this kind of mileage, I can give you the exact "roadmap" I used to get my truck to this point. PM me if you are interested. I guarantee it is alot less expensive than a government motors diesel truck.










-CC


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

Just finished a 2.2K round trip with a 2003 Duramax towing a 2008 28RSDS and 80% of the trip was with the cruise control set at 64-65 mph. Average MPG was 11.8 MPG.


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I get well over 9mpg towing our 23RS (same trailer as yours) with our 2008 V10. I do not know why you end up towing at 3k rpm. I tow at 64-65mph with the motor turning 2000rpm. If you want this kind of mileage, I can give you the exact "roadmap" I used to get my truck to this point. PM me if you are interested. I guarantee it is alot less expensive than a government motors diesel truck.


I live near the Rocky Mountains and when we camp we go into the foothills, the truck gears downs to maintain 65 mph on even slight inclines (which is most of the way to the campground), resulting in the 3000 rpm (the way home is a bit better because it's on the downhill slope). Maybe the higher elevation has someting to do with the poor mileage as well (3500 to 4800 feet)?

I've tried to slow down to 55 mph but the highway is very busy in the summer and I get tired of being cutoff very quickly. The best I've done for mileage over about 30 minutes of driving is 9 mpg, where I coasted up hills as much as possible and regained speed on the downward slope, but that's hard to do when there is much traffic unless you agressively pass other drivers on the downhill slopes.

I'm interested in how you maintain that sort of mileage. How is the terrain where you live, relatively flat? Does the altitude make much difference? I'll probably trade in the Ford anyway but I'm quite curious what I could have done differently.

I had planned on buying a bigger trailer either this summer or next, increasing the towing weight to ~10,500 lbs, which may make the mileage even worse, or may just be harder on the truck.

Thanks everyone for suggestions of where to look for the data I wanted! I attached what I found for the torque curve if anyone is interested, not sure of quality the data source, it was just posted on another fourm I found.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Go here. www.gmfleet.com

Click "additional resources" on the left side of the page.

Click "tools" on the left side of the page.

Click "preorder" and then "online order guide" under tools.

Check "2009" and "cars/light trucks" under the "select a section to continue ordering information", not the "distribution updates".

Click on the chevy bow tie with the word truck under it.

Select "silverado 2500HD" from the pull down at the top right corner of the page.

On the left side of the page, select "ordering info" then "engine/axles" then click the link for the "LMM Duramax 6.6L Turbo Diesel V8" and you are there.

Check out the remainder of the links on the left side of the page for just about all the info you could want.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

rames90 said:


> I get well over 9mpg towing our 23RS (same trailer as yours) with our 2008 V10. I do not know why you end up towing at 3k rpm. I tow at 64-65mph with the motor turning 2000rpm. If you want this kind of mileage, I can give you the exact "roadmap" I used to get my truck to this point. PM me if you are interested. I guarantee it is alot less expensive than a government motors diesel truck.


I live near the Rocky Mountains and when we camp we go into the foothills, the truck gears downs to maintain 65 mph on even slight inclines (which is most of the way to the campground), resulting in the 3000 rpm (the way home is a bit better because it's on the downhill slope). Maybe the higher elevation has someting to do with the poor mileage as well (3500 to 4800 feet)?

I've tried to slow down to 55 mph but the highway is very busy in the summer and I get tired of being cutoff very quickly. The best I've done for mileage over about 30 minutes of driving is 9 mpg, where I coasted up hills as much as possible and regained speed on the downward slope, but that's hard to do when there is much traffic unless you agressively pass other drivers on the downhill slopes.

I'm interested in how you maintain that sort of mileage. How is the terrain where you live, relatively flat? Does the altitude make much difference? I'll probably trade in the Ford anyway but I'm quite curious what I could have done differently.

[/quote]

rames,
I too have a V10 F350, tow a 23rs, and live in the Rockies. I live in WY and we dry camp up in the mountains. Home is about 5300ft and we regularly pull the Outback to campsites up over 8000ft+. The terrain between home and camp is all up and down hills. Truck, trailer (filled with fresh water), full tank of gas, family, camping gear and even the dog - we go down the road just shy of 15000lbs. I have never gotten as low as 5-6mpg towing. I consistently get right at 9mpg at this altitude. We turn about 2200rpm going 65-70mph down the highway on the flats and the truck will rev up over 3000rpm in the steeper hills. Climbing up 7% grades out of Buffalo up into the BigHorn Mountains, the truck will pass anyone and anything you want.

I'm not sure why your truck is getting only 5-6mpg towing a 23rs. Your truck is new correct? How many miles are on your truck? Are you hand calculating your mileage or are you using the computer "lie-o-meter"? Also, these V10's have a "break-in" period, but I wouldn't think it would cause such a decrease in your fuel economy.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If it were me, I'd first check with what other V10 owners have done to improve mileage.

If you really want to go diesel, wait a touch for the new trucks with the SCR systems (the latest emission controls). They should be coming out this spring...


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> Go here. www.gmfleet.com
> 
> Click "additional resources" on the left side of the page.
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is great!


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nathan said:


> If it were me, I'd first check with what other V10 owners have done to improve mileage.
> 
> If you really want to go diesel, wait a touch for the new trucks with the SCR systems (the latest emission controls). They should be coming out this spring...


I thought about it a bit and was unsure about how some of the mods would have affected the warranty. Plus there were some really good deals to be had on the remaining 2009 Silverado's.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, Warranty can be an issue. Just trying to save you some money by preventing that depreciation hit on a still nearly new truck.

Based on GM's latest sales numbers, I'm not suprised that they are ramping up incentives. Good luck shopping.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

rames90 said:


> If it were me, I'd first check with what other V10 owners have done to improve mileage.
> 
> If you really want to go diesel, wait a touch for the new trucks with the SCR systems (the latest emission controls). They should be coming out this spring...


I thought about it a bit and was unsure about how some of the mods would have affected the warranty. Plus there were some really good deals to be had on the remaining 2009 Silverado's.
[/quote]

Sounds like you may be close to going with a new truck. There are some good deals out there now. Good luck.

PS Let me know if you are getting rid of your V10, I may be interested. Let me know how much the dealer is going to give you on a trade-in. I may be able to beat their deal.


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just bought a new 2009 Sliverado 2500HD LTZ w/Duramax Diesel engine! The clear-out deals are pretty good right now when added to the $9,000 delivery incentive.

I traded in the V10 F350 on it, and didn't get hosed too badly (mostly because I got a good deal on the F350 to begin with).

This just seems to work better for me, now I can get rid of my Yukon too becuase I can drive the Duramax to work (the F350 was too tall for my parkade). So I'll have one less vehicle to pay insurance on and take up space on my driveway.

Thanks for the great suggestions on sources for Duramax info!

Now I want a bigger 5th wheel trailer....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

rames90 said:


> Just bought a new 2009 Sliverado 2500HD LTZ w/Duramax Diesel engine! The clear-out deals are pretty good right now when added to the $9,000 delivery incentive.
> 
> I traded in the V10 F350 on it, and didn't get hosed too badly (mostly because I got a good deal on the F350 to begin with).
> 
> ...


Awesome. You will love the new dmax/ally combo. We did the same thing this time last year and utilized the $10k incentive. Made for a great year of trailering for sure. Now for a bigger 5er. hhhmmmmm. where could you find one of those??? Especially with a recent price reduction.

clicky to bigger 5er

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rames90 said:


> .....
> 
> Now I want a bigger 5th wheel trailer....


And so it starts........









Congrats on the new truck! And goodluck shopping for the new 5'er.....


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't see any incentives on the chevy web site even close to the $9k mentioned. Where is that coming from?


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new truck!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

rames90 said:


> I get well over 9mpg towing our 23RS (same trailer as yours) with our 2008 V10. I do not know why you end up towing at 3k rpm. I tow at 64-65mph with the motor turning 2000rpm. If you want this kind of mileage, I can give you the exact "roadmap" I used to get my truck to this point. PM me if you are interested. I guarantee it is alot less expensive than a government motors diesel truck.


I live near the Rocky Mountains and when we camp we go into the foothills, the truck gears downs to maintain 65 mph on even slight inclines (which is most of the way to the campground), resulting in the 3000 rpm (the way home is a bit better because it's on the downhill slope). Maybe the higher elevation has someting to do with the poor mileage as well (3500 to 4800 feet)?

I've tried to slow down to 55 mph but the highway is very busy in the summer and I get tired of being cutoff very quickly. The best I've done for mileage over about 30 minutes of driving is 9 mpg, where I coasted up hills as much as possible and regained speed on the downward slope, but that's hard to do when there is much traffic unless you agressively pass other drivers on the downhill slopes.

I'm interested in how you maintain that sort of mileage. How is the terrain where you live, relatively flat? Does the altitude make much difference? I'll probably trade in the Ford anyway but I'm quite curious what I could have done differently.

I had planned on buying a bigger trailer either this summer or next, increasing the towing weight to ~10,500 lbs, which may make the mileage even worse, or may just be harder on the truck.

Thanks everyone for suggestions of where to look for the data I wanted! I attached what I found for the torque curve if anyone is interested, not sure of quality the data source, it was just posted on another fourm I found.
[/quote]

We live at 3,300ft. altitude where the air quality measures closer to 5,000ft. regularly (at the local drag strip). We tow up plenty of >6% grade canyons where the trans kicks down and puts the motor into the meat of its' torque curve. I also plan to upgrade at some point to a weight similar to what you are looking at. I expect to get no worse with the 5'er than what I get now. Many folks with the same setup as me get that mileage. I did nothing unique, I just found and followed a tried and true path that many have repeated to get similar results. We love our V10 Superduty that we got for 7-8k less than a diesel. Congrats on the new truck btw









-CC


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on the new truck. Now, where are the pics? :^)


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> I don't see any incentives on the chevy web site even close to the $9k mentioned. Where is that coming from?


Maybe they are different in Canada? The $9,000 was on the 09's and it was $7,500 on the 2010's, both are/were a delivery incentive from GM. Plus a few other incentives like christmas cash, loyalty bounus and wholesale pricing.


----------

